# 38050 drive control problems



## theshallowbay (Apr 11, 2019)

Hello, I recently received a Toro 38050 snowblower from a neighbor. All was going well until the last snowfall. It randomly popped out of gear and now it won’t work properly. There is no tension on the drive control lever and the gears are messed up. I took off the cover and found one end of a spring broken and just dangling. Looked around but wasn’t sure where it goes. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## theshallowbay (Apr 11, 2019)

I took a picture but not sure how to add it. It’s #13 in the picture. 

https://www.partstree.com/parts/tor...er-sn-0000001-0999999-1980/traction-assembly/


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

theshallowbay said:


> I took a picture but not sure how to add it. It’s #13 in the picture.
> 
> https://www.partstree.com/parts/tor...er-sn-0000001-0999999-1980/traction-assembly/


does this help? (_let me know if you can't see that image; it's from photobucket_).


----------



## theshallowbay (Apr 11, 2019)

classiccat said:


> theshallowbay said:
> 
> 
> > I took a picture but not sure how to add it. It’s #13 in the picture.
> ...


Here’s a picture of the spring. Are we talking about the same one? https://imgur.com/gallery/C8j9Waw?s=sms


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

theshallowbay said:


> Here’s a picture of the spring. Are we talking about the same one? https://imgur.com/gallery/C8j9Waw?s=sms












yep, that's the same spring. I'm showing you where I've hooked both my 824 and 724.

the other end of "Part-12" is illustrated on the parts list.









If it's still unclear, I can take more pics of my machines when I get a chance.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

this is a pic I took when I was disassembling my '80 724.


----------

